# homemade horse toys



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I have no idea what you are trying to say. You are selling homemade toys? You are looking to buy them? You want to know more about them?


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Do you want to know how to make them?


----------



## Fudgelove (Jul 10, 2011)

If you want to know a good one to make, a rider at my barn ties 3 knots in a short but thick rope and her horse unties them! Simple, cheap and quick!


----------



## DreamComeTrue (Jul 31, 2011)

I've used this idea for horses that like to chew. Start by folding two pieces of bailing twine in half. Braid all four pieces together, leaving a good eight inches or so open at the bottom. You can either add more twine and create a ball, or you can firmly tie a small stuffed animal (minus eyes and all other plastic parts) to the bottom. You can also use a toy with a squeaker, though be careful they don't get the squeaker out. Hang this from the top of the stall. This can amuse the horses for hours.

You can also do the standard rocks in a well-washed milk jug, minus the cap.


I gave pieces of old carpeting--large pieces--4 foot square at least-- to a young colt who had to be isolated from the herd. He had the best time, tossing them around, tearing them up. Take them away before they get too stringy. 

If you do give the horse a bucket, take the bail (handle) off so he can't get a leg caught. Don't give him flimsy hard buckets that might shatter--those black rubber pans are good toys. My colts drag those all over the pasture. 

Milk jugs-- put small amounts of sweet feed or oats in them, leave the top off, let the horse figure out throwing the jug around gets her a reward of a little feed.

Horses seem to like to make noise. If you can stand it yourself--a big cow bell hung in the stall seems to entertain some horses endlessly.

I've never used them, but I see those PonyPops advertised on RFD-TV.


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

My horse seems to love taking my grooming kit apart and flinging everything in all directions. Once he has emptied the entire kit, he takes the bucket and throws it across his pen, usually into a mud puddle. That's his favorite game.


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

I've seen some horses even play with their rubber feed bins.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Ours like to play with the big plastic barrels. They roll them around, kick them, etc...


----------



## Cruising (Jul 27, 2011)

sometimes just tying a turnip to the roof on a length of rope is great fun for custard!


----------



## coffeegod (May 6, 2011)

We hang halters and lead lines on our stalls. These provide endless amusement for Hugo who flings his halter as far as he can and chews on his lead line.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

i remember the OP from her "free horse stuff" post which made as little sense as this post. I'm going to assume there is a learning disability and not be too harsh, but OP- you need to be clear in your thoughts if you need assistance. Who,what, where why when- you'll have a complete post if you can answer all of those questions with your statements.


----------



## Gypsy Vanner (Aug 2, 2011)

Horses are amused by almost anything! Just make sure it's nothing that your horse can swallow and/or choke on.


----------



## x Bustie and Alli x (Jan 15, 2011)

I made Alli one of those ball things which you can hang up. 1 old football and lots of bailertwine later- she loves it! carrots fit in best and I am gna tie a turnip to it at some point and see what she makes of it


----------



## Ridehorses99 (Dec 23, 2009)

My horse loves the orange traffic cones. He picks them up and flops them around in his stall. I just have to be careful at shows in Halter, Showmanship and Horsemanship because he thinks he just walked into a Horsey Toy Store with cones everywhere.


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

my horse Rem LOVES traffic cones


----------



## Holly Hobbie (Aug 6, 2011)

What is everybodys experience with those store bought "Big Balls"? They look a lot like those old time Hippity Hops! lol


----------



## ScharmLily (Nov 23, 2009)

x Bustie and Alli x said:


> I made Alli one of those ball things which you can hang up. 1 old football and lots of bailertwine later- she loves it! carrots fit in best and I am gna tie a turnip to it at some point and see what she makes of it


Can you post a picture of this please? Sounds like a neat idea .


----------



## jwells84 (Mar 29, 2011)

Holly Hobbie said:


> What is everybodys experience with those store bought "Big Balls"? They look a lot like those old time Hippity Hops! lol


I bought my horse one a while back, becuase i caught her playing with one at my inlaws house, though it would be great, so i got the apple scented one and..... she never touched it! i hhung it in her stall in the door going out of the barn ilse where she had to walk past it every day, Nothing, she'd just scoot out of it's way. never messed with it.

Now my dog loved it!


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

Gypsy Vanner said:


> Horses are amused by almost anything! Just make sure it's nothing that your horse can swallow and/or choke on.


You could always leave something you don't want them messing with...in their grasp (as long as its not harmful) :lol::lol:


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

My horse didnt like the"hippity hop" ball, but now that jwells84 gave me the idea, my buddies Labrador would probably LOVE it! we


----------

